# Here bunny, bunny.



## caddisguy (Sep 10, 2007)

I took the boys out past Vernon to chase a few jackrabbits in the cold. We walked for two hours and the seven of us saw exactly one jackrabbit where we shot dozens in years past. The jacks are definitely in the down cycle. We did shoot clay pigeons and blasted a few leftover pumpkins and the hot chocolate was great. I will not hunt jackrabbits for a year or two even though the walk was nice.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

We went out there last winter and saw less. :shock: One rabbit, looks like they are on the comeback. :lol:


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

last wednesday i walked for prolly 45 mins an hour tops and saw 3 and 1 cottontail. it was fun! keep at it


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> We went out there last winter and saw less. :shock: One rabbit, looks like they are on the comeback. :lol:


Good thing we had some clay pigeons, hot dogs & chili.....and, of course, some good company !!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> [quote="Al Hansen":3ufzb642]We went out there last winter and saw less. :shock: One rabbit, looks like they are on the comeback. :lol:


Good thing we had some clay pigeons, hot dogs & chili.....and, of course, some good company !! [/quote:3ufzb642]

+1. When we going again ? Bax* may want to go.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> +1. When we going again ? Bax* may want to go.


Pretty much whenever you say.....I have almost no plans for this winter !!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> [quote=".45":5pr0wy8r][quote="Al Hansen":5pr0wy8r]We went out there last winter and saw less. :shock: One rabbit, looks like they are on the comeback. :lol:


Good thing we had some clay pigeons, hot dogs & chili.....and, of course, some good company !! [/quote:5pr0wy8r]

+1. When we going again ? Bax* may want to go.[/quote:5pr0wy8r]
He's not the only one!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Lets shoot for a date after the first of the year. 8)


----------



## blownsmok97 (Nov 8, 2009)

Ya we went out there by faust a week ago and only saw 2. I haven't heard of anyone seein much this year.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Come down to Emery county and I'll take you to alot of jacks, anybodys welcome!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> Come down to Emery county and I'll take you to alot of jacks, anybodys welcome!!


+1 Theres a few around Delta


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Just find a polygamist ranch! Close enough to rabbits right? :twisted: 
Seriously, i have been to a few places i normally see some jacks and have seen only 1. I will go a few times this year for the simple fact that my 6 yo has been begging to go so he can shoot them with his new .22. Rabbits or not, he will learn valuable skills and safety. I can't wait!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey vanwilder. I'll take you up on that offer. I got a couple of kids that were dissaponted with the jacks out by Vernon. We only saw 3 and since they are newbies they managed to hit dirt and only dirt. The day was redeemed as dad (me) shot a big yote at about 200yds that was snooping around some calfs. Let me know where. I would like to put the kids into some more action to keep them encouraged.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey madhunter, i went out on sat. in less then 1 hour, me and my brother had jumped 12 jacks and we only walked about a mile roundtrip. If you wanna go i'm always up for blastin some bunnies. We found a bunny heaven and the best part is it's only about an hour and a half from salt lake.


----------

